# Beach-landed sailfish (hooked in a yak)



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.waltonsun.com/news/beach-9437-sailfish-seagrove.html


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty awesome, I will get my sail one day....hopefully.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool. What a awesome experience for a young kid. He'll forget a lot of the details of his vacations as he grows up but I doubt he will forget that!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Way cool release


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

Greaest day of that kids life, I bet he was one proud dad. I know I would be pumped if that was my kid. Awesome!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby!


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pretty freakin sweet!


----------

